
Ask HN: Apache Kafka applications to study? - hnuser51
I&#x27;m building an application using Apache Kafka, please suggest some open source application which I can study to understand how they use Apache Kafka.
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/Graylog2/graylog2-server](https://github.com/Graylog2/graylog2-server)

I've never used Kafka, I just went to [https://kafka.apache.org/powered-
by](https://kafka.apache.org/powered-by) and searched for 'open source'.
Another source is to search for the topic on github
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=topic%3Akafka&typ...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=topic%3Akafka&type=Repositories)

